# Black Snake Moan



## Purgatory (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah...I saw a preview of it after Jackass. I'm going to be VERY honest, and I don't wanna sound like an ass, but this movie looks like a wanna-be comedy. I mean, first _Snakes On A Plane_ was crap, which tried to be a serious movie, but I know most people took it as a failure of one, and now this piece of shit which tries to become a comedy? 

Samuel L. Jackson...


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds like a porno.....


Anyway I'm gonna see it, I dig Samuel L. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 24, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Sounds like a porno.....
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm gonna see it, I dig Samuel L. Looks pretty good.



He sorta looks like the cop from "Pulp Fiction", only older. The preview for this movie though was stupidly funny.


----------



## Gene (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah, I saw the preview on tv and couldn't tell if it was a serious movie or not.


Is this a serious movie or not?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

I dunno about this one, but if it's anything like snakes on the plane it's pure shitty fucking crap garbage.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 24, 2007)

It's getting good reviews from ebert and ropert...

Heres the plot

When Rae, a wild child (and victim of sexual abuse) wakes up after a night of partying, she finds herself in the home of Lazarus, a former blues player. Rae is attached to a 20-foot chain held by the well-intentioned Lazarus who intends to "cure" her of her nymphomania.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Feb 25, 2007)

black snake moan*



_YOU_ fail

don't just associate it with snakes on a plane because they both have snake in the title


----------



## dynamiks (Feb 25, 2007)

Neji Kun said:


> Yeah...I saw a preview of it after Jackass. I'm going to be VERY honest, and I don't wanna sound like an ass, but this movie looks like a wanna-be comedy. I mean, first _Snakes On A Plane_ was crap, which tried to be a serious movie, but I know most people took it as a failure of one, and now this piece of shit which tries to become a comedy?
> 
> Samuel L. Jackson...




Snakes on a Plane was a serious movie?  I thought it was all a joke hahaha...


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 25, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> black snake moan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He deserves getting his titles slandered.


----------



## Rukie (Feb 25, 2007)

My friends and I were able to go to Sundance Film Festival where this movie was premiered, and some of them chose to go see this movie. Samuel L. Jackson, Justin Timberlake, and other stars from the movie were all there for a Q&A after the movie.

Anyway, I don't think any of my friends seriously enjoyed this movie. I chose to see another movie instead, because it didn't sound like it would really interest me. It seems like none of the movies with big stars did very well this year at Sundance.    +(


----------



## Vasp (Feb 25, 2007)

Snakes on a Plane was so wicked. You can't go watch that movie and expect something serious from it. They actually went back after it was done being filmed, and filmed more scenes to actually make it more lame and hilarious. They deliberately made it bad, to make it good, and it worked! I loved it.

I'm kinda excited to see this movie though. The concept looks...different. I'll have to actually see it before I judge it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 28, 2007)

a black man with a white woman chained up in the backyard ?


*Spoiler*: __ 



there is a god!


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> a black man with a white woman chained up in the backyard ?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's what all us brothas aspire to posses in life.


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't think it's supposed to be a 'comedy" comedy from what i saw Samuel L Jackson explaining on tv the other day, more like a dark satire......but my curiosity is calling me to watch it. I mean, a chained white chic, justin timberlake, and samuel l "get those motha f**kin snakes off my motha f**kin plane" jackson.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 28, 2007)

on the real, this movie looks interesting, samuel jackson isn't screaming in the promos, and christina ricci is always interesting, 1 cause she's hot, and 2 i always liked her acting skills.


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2007)

This is a drama moron NOT a comedy movie and yeah a lot of nudity kinda turned me on.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 12, 2007)

I saw it, it was cool.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought the girl would be on E the whole time, but actually she had a mental breakdown because she was raped at a young age.  JT was a bitch, so that was funny. Thats basically it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2007)

*Black Snake* _Moaning_?

This is a pornographical movie. I don't care what you say.


----------



## Iria (Mar 12, 2007)

it does look rather bizarre.


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 12, 2007)

To be honest, the movie was great, but it had one major flaw.
Any time Justin Timberlake was on screen, I couldn't take the movie seriously.

But, it was really good, and had some funny parts to it.  

Oh, and I believe the correct title is Black Snake _Moan_


----------



## blueradio (Mar 13, 2007)

It's really called Black Snake Moan and I was skeptical about it at first.
But after seeing a few trailors and clips it looks pretty good.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Mar 13, 2007)

The movie preview made me 0_o;;;...
 It actually looked kinda funny, like Christina Ricchi was a pet . I certainly wouldn't mind her being my pet... Funny stuff right there.


----------

